# can hgh help with psoriasis treatment?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

heard alot of people saying it realy good for your skin, is this true and to what extent?

my girlfriends brother has level 3" psoriasis, the worst there is, itd so bad, hes like one of them xmas snow flake things you shake, he leave a trial of skin when he walks

so would hgh help him, even just lower him to a level 2?

and the dermatolagist has already give him every lotion and potions the chemist has, all dont work one bit, so he wants to try other things, hes 15 years old and hasnt left the house for 2 years because of it


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

My dad has psoriasis, would like to know this too.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive noticed my skin is a lot less greasy and its cleared up a lot of ache. Couldnt comment on if it would help. Wouldnt hurt trying?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi mate for a definitive scientific answer this is going to have to be studied I think

Which would mean testing hgh out on psoriasis patients

If your girlfriends brother is okay with this it may be a good idea to go ahead with this


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> Hi mate for a definitive scientific answer this is going to have to be studied I think
> 
> Which would mean testing hgh out on psoriasis patients
> 
> If your girlfriends brother is okay with this it may be a good idea to go ahead with this


yeah, i was thinking its worth a shot. recon he should start on 1iu x2 a day and go from there?

the kids got mental issiues as he only ever talks to him mum an wont leave the house or go to school, he turning into norman bates lol


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am sorry to say but I don't think it will make a difference I have been on 4ius for about 12 mths and mine hasn't changed one bit, the only thing I know works for me is the sun, when I go to Egypt the sun clears mine right up, bear in mind I only have patches on both knees and a small patch around my ankle ansd one on my elbow, I don't know if it's a combination of the sea water and the sun but all the dry skin build up goes away with the sun, I am surprised the dermatologist hasn't recommended some form of UV treatment..


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

musclemorpheus said:


> I am sorry to say but I don't think it will make a difference I have been on 4ius for about 12 mths and mine hasn't changed one bit, the only thing I know works for me is the sun, when I go to Egypt the sun clears mine right up, bear in mind I only have patches on both knees and a small patch around my ankle ansd one on my elbow, I don't know if it's a combination of the sea water and the sun but all the dry skin build up goes away with the sun, I am surprised the dermatologist hasn't recommended some form of UV treatment..


well hes suposed to go to the children hospital every day and go on there uv thing for 2 mins, but he has to be there for 9 and its 3 buses so i dont think he bothers anymore

thanks for the repleys lads


----------



## nat23 (May 7, 2013)

Hi JayDP,

I know this is an old blog but....

I was browsing the net, looking for blogs and what not about psoriasis and HGH, and found this forum. As I too have psoriasis I can understand your gf's brother, man it sux!

He sounds like he's got it bad. As for me I couldn't wear a t-shirt outside for about 3 years it was that embarrassing. But I got myself all healthy, gym and food, actually a bodybuilders clean diet is almost perfect for psoriasis suffers.

Also I think you can buy the light treatment bulbs and lamps for psoriasis online. I use the light treatment at the skin hospital and Dovobet ointment, is working so far. But he's got to be proactive!!

Was wondering did he try HGH? I'm trying to find a clinic at the moment, but sounds like I will have to get a comprehensive check up first such as blood work and cancer scanning. So I will jump through the hoops for it!!

Hope he gets better!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Maybe ask your doctor ,the last ting you want is it to get worse or youll feel a tw4t


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mate does he take any multivitamin etc use to find I suffered from bad skin before taking vit c, multi vits with iron, and b12s and getting more sun and drink a lot more water not saying this will help bit can't make things worse trying I find the cold weather in UK doesn't help.

Saying that what's his diet like as sure if he doesn't eat many vegs etc that won't be helping matters


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't recon it would work whatsoever, tbh I know it wouldn't, I have psoriasis on top of my head and I have run Hgh many times and it has done absolutely nothing for it.. And honestly even considering giving a 15 year old boy Hgh full stop, nevermind for something as ridiculous as this, is unfathomable to me..


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

The food doctor was a programmer on TV, they had a little boy with very bad skin, pretty sure I remember it being psoriasis... anyway, they fixed him up 50% at least with a super careful diet.

I'm not 100% sure but I think it was lots of nuts and oils, plus fibrous green veg and a range of essential vitamins on top?

It worked a treat for this little lad... gives the body all the extra it needed to combat it by itself.

Google it, or Google food for psoriasis


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Get him a UV sunbed at home?

I got a bankrupt-stock commercial stand up tower from ebay for a grand. A less hardcore one could be got for cheaper.

My mate who has pretty bad psoriasis comes round 3 times a week to clear it right up


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't see none of these replays, no one tagged me

He didn't bother with hgh in the end, and the sun bed didn't really work, he was only using the one at the hospital though. He's about 70% better now, he's been on some sort of new injection, maybe it's the one that got linked above, cheers lads

An he diet is terrible, bottle after bottle of lucasade and take aways, which I guess isn't helping


----------

